# bore snake



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought a bore snake last weekend and tried to use it today but it didnt seem to be the right size. How hard do you have to pull to get it throught the barrel?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

How do you tell the difference between a bore snake and a sow snake?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

the bore snakes i have used were pretty tough to pull through, and took a pretty good tug. if it slides easily through, you might need to check it. should go through like a standard brush, resistance, but not overwealming, at least in my experiences with them.

and, the sow snakes keep trying to put on high heels... and carry lace, and jewelry... and take the money from you for buying more guns....

LOL

:sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The one's I have are very hard to pull through. Hard enough that I have to grasp the barrel front with my left and pull with my right. But they do seem to work very well.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks guys i will give it try


----------



## Militant Tiger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mine was a pain to get through as well. I ended up removing the brushes via razor blade, which I heard could scratch up the barrel more than anything. It pulls through easier now.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

Militant Tiger said:


> Mine was a pain to get through as well. I ended up removing the brushes via razor blade, which I heard could scratch up the barrel more than anything. It pulls through easier now.


lol...the brushes are what loosen the fouling. there suppose to be hard to pull through. now your mearly pulling a patch through w/out brushing first.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Aren't the brushes made of copper? Last time I checked, copper was on the very bottom of the hardness chart I have in my physical geology textbook.

Oh, no...it must be one of those new steel-titanium brushes.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey dont make fun of him guys, he said he heard that. :eyeroll:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

just man up and pull the bore snake through :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> He might be a expert at spanking the monkey :bop:


 :toofunny: thats hilarious :bowdown:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is amazing how smug you guys get when you are all equally ignorant. Take a ride to www.rimfirecentral.com/forums. They don't think it is a stupid idea at all, in fact, that is where I got it. If you have a beef with it, take it up with them. Until then, I'll be here with my clean, unscratched bore.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's how it works!

http://www.eabco.com/BorSnake.html


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I like rimfirecentral.com, too. But most things you hear on internet forums are written by people who are either devious or dip5h!ts, and usually both.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

And ABBK, I'm having trouble deciphering your position out of the categories.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

jhegg,
a boresnake can be used sober.followed by :sniper: 
a sow snake can only be used while intoxicated followed the next morning with  followed with uke:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Dave_w said:


> I like rimfirecentral.com, too. But most things you hear on internet forums are written by people who are either devious or dip5h!ts, and usually both.


Most people there advocate such a practice.

As to ABBK, he doesn't have a position on most issues, he just likes to thow a wrench in the gears of productive conversation. I can't imagine how bothersome you must be in real life.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I do like rimfirecentral.com, alot of good information there. I also read there to remove the brush from your bore snake when they were talking about the Voquartsen 17HMR, which is what I bought at the time. I did remove my brush because of it but in reality a brass brush is not going to hurt the barrel. I quess I took it to be the truth also without thinking about it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Dave_w said:
> 
> 
> > I like rimfirecentral.com, too. But most things you hear on internet forums are written by people who are either devious or dip5h!ts, and usually both.
> ...


Maybe you see it that way, but the TRUTH is I give you valueable INFO( I gave you the manufactors instructions :huh and when you dissagree or someone proves you dead wrong, you attack them, and as for the comment about me in real life!.............You'll never know. If you showed a little respect to those senior and more knowledgeable then yourself you may learn something, and they may even treat you with respect, but I bet you herd that before!


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Whoops, thought I was in the rifle forum but I see that I must have clicked on the Juvinile page.

Cant you guys just simply answer the guy's question without all the added BullS$#T? This is an outstanding place to learn and have questions answered. I think the extra crap being thrown around is not needed.

Dlip, Ive added a link to this forum on my website and have told lots of friends about it. Reading all the negative and worthless comments by some of the members makes me want to pull the link.

Dave


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Grunter said:


> Whoops, thought I was in the rifle forum but I see that I must have clicked on the Juvinile page.
> 
> Cant you guys just simply answer the guy's question without all the added BullS$#T? This is an outstanding place to learn and have questions answered. I think the extra crap being thrown around is not needed.
> 
> ...


I can't get people in trouble for stupid posts, there has to be some personal attacking, or something that breaks the rules, but I can lock them if they get off topic. From now on, that's the way it's going to be you guys, you get off topic and won't get back on the original course, you pay the price.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Im not trying to get folks in trouble either. Its just that lifes to short to have to read through a bunch of Garbage to get to the meat! It's bad enough when I try and read my e-mails that I have to sort through all the junk to find real replies and such. :******: But when I go to a Forum for Information I aint got time to read the "Non-Information".

Dave


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Naw, you aren't getting anybody in trouble, it's a site-wide change. Things are going to have a tighter leash. If you want to call someone out on the info they give, and hold them accountable, that's fine. But if turning it into a pissing match isn't.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's a straight forward answer. Put some Break Free on that cloth knob in front of the brush, as it helps loosen fouling and greases the skids. The first pull through will take some muscle, and it will be noticably less after that.

BTW, I have Bore Snakes in every caliber from 17 up to 12 gauge, and love them for a quick clean. Nothing better for after a waterfowl hunt or to while working with a handgun or rifle at the bench when a thorough cleaning isn't needed...

They are no substitute for a thorough cleaning with a one piece rod and whatever solvent and patch/brush combo you favor, however...


----------

